# Hardin's Twins!



## wwfarm (Jan 27, 2014)

Hardin had her beautiful doelings sometime after I left for work this morning. They were such a sight to see when I came home early afternoon! Mom is a maiden Doe and she does not seem very interested. I drenched them and gave them colostrum. Any suggestions to help mom?


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

I'd put her on the stand, and bring them to the teat. Hold mom still, and she might realize that the action of the kids sucking, helps make her udder feel less swollen, and helps her purge the fluids that are doubtless making her feel all bloated inside.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute.


----------



## wwfarm (Jan 27, 2014)

I'm going to try that. I'm encouraged in the last couple of hours because she is responding to their calls butunjust not letting them nurse yet.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Tie her up and one back leg, teach her to be a momma.

But first, milk her out some to make her more comfortable, she may be too tight and sore, as to why she is not allowing the kids to nurse.

Go out every couple of hours and get the kids to nurse.

Congrats, they are really cute.


----------



## wwfarm (Jan 27, 2014)

*update*

I milked her out some and she seemed more comfortable. Repeatedly brought the kids to nurse when tied and she would fight it. She seemed to acknowledge only one (the one that looks like her!) and ignore the beautiful gray one.

This morning I decided to put her in one of my small treatment pens hoping the close quarters would help. Great to see one nursing when I came home for lunch! She is still ignoring the other one but I' m hoping a little time will help. I'll try some Vick' s this evening. Meanwhile she' s taking colostrum by bottle just fine.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Keep up the good work, yes, keep momma and her kids in a smaller bonding pen. Good luck.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I have had the same problem with one of my does rejecting a kid. I held her for the first 3-4 days and lately I have noticed the little guy is feeding on his own. Sometimes by himself and she is fine with it and other times he sees his brother is eating so he sneaks it and eats too.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Her favorite may be the first born, and the only one she really bonded with. I feel like FF especially are "programmed" to bond with one kid. One of my FF with triplets was doting on her first born, and had pretty much left the other two, lol! She nursed them but they were never her favorites.


----------



## wwfarm (Jan 27, 2014)

I don"t know which one was born first. Despite everything I tried, she ended up only allowing one to nurse. She avoids and butts the other. Unfortunately, she developed mastitis in one side but I was able to treat it quickly and successfully. I bottle feed the beautiful gray baby with a mixture of goat kid formula and cows' milk and she is doing fine.

One wonderful thing that has happened is grandmother has taken a special interest in both and watches out for them, cleans them and lets them cuddle with her at night ( after Otis gets his turn!)


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh they r precious! Congrats!! Can I ask what you use on your barn floor? Sawdust? Just curious. It looks like a nice floor.


----------



## wwfarm (Jan 27, 2014)

If your referring to the last picture--it was taken inside the house LOL! Our outside floor is a mixture of clay and sand.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

No it was the outside photo I think. Wow ok that's cool. Clay and sand? Like clay soil? We have clay soil here and we use sand in our barn but it gets dusty so I find I have to water it down to keep it manageable. Do you have to do that?


----------



## wwfarm (Jan 27, 2014)

In "normal" years, yes. This year we have received so much rain-- more than the last three years combined. Even the dirt floor in the barn and under the outside shelters has been relatively dust free because( my theory) there has been so much moisture inthe air. 

One thing that helps also is we we take the smooth side of a landscape rake and drag the ground in the pens and under the shelters once or twice a week. It gathers all the pellets and the fine dust and sand. We then scoop it up and bury it.

hlala:


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Wow! We are in Oregon and have been having weird weather swings. Been high in the 80 degree area. Then swinging back to 60's next week. It's weird. Wearing my coat then shorts. Lol!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Sounds like the landscape rake is a good option for cleaning up the floor. We use a small tine horse poop rake but also a leaf rake which works pretty good.


----------

